# frog i.d please



## blueyman (Jun 3, 2011)

could somebody please i.d these





















cheers cam


----------



## zacthefrog (Jun 3, 2011)

how big and where was found?


----------



## blueyman (Jun 3, 2011)

the are about 2cm and they where found in mclaren flat south australia


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 3, 2011)

Done a bit of research on the frogs of SA and looks like a _verreauxii_ but not in the range so I'm going with _Litoria ewingii_, Southern Brown Tree Frog... and a plump one at that!


----------



## zacthefrog (Jun 3, 2011)

wouldnt be a tree frog chack out the toes, its a common froglet (full grown)


----------



## blueyman (Jun 3, 2011)

cool thanks everyone.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 3, 2011)

it's on the plastic though? i didn't think common froglets could climb.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah it is Crinia signifera.


----------



## zacthefrog (Jun 3, 2011)

theyve got loose skin on their stomachs that allows them to stick


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 3, 2011)

The water on its body sticks it to the plastic it moves up. All frogs can climb to some degree. 

Here are some comparisons 

L.ewingii 














L.verreauxii





C.signifiera

I do have to stress that C.signifera are hugely variable.


----------



## zacthefrog (Jun 3, 2011)

mainly becasue of their loose skin water on its body adds to the surface tension but you are write aswell


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh okay. I was thinking it looked different because of the stripe down it's sides.


----------



## zacthefrog (Jun 3, 2011)

i can see where your coming from snakeluvver3


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 4, 2011)

zacthefrog said:


> theyve got loose skin on their stomachs that allows them to stick


 Snakeluvver3,

With water particles, there is actually a positively charged end and a negatively charged end. Like charges repel (e.g. two negatives) and unlike charges attract. On the surface of water all the particles line up, positive ends and negative ends attratcted to each other to form a ntwork over the entire surface. This is what produces the “skin” like quality of the surface we refer to as *surface tension*. It is also what makes a wet piece of paper stick to glass, even upside down, while a dry sheet won’t adhere at all. The positive end of the water molecules in the paper and the outside electrons of the surface atoms of glass are attracted to each other. Moist fog skin does exactly the same thing. The fact that it is loose means there is plenty of it to maximise attraction through the size of the two surfaces and that it is flexible enough for it to make good, close contact.

Blue


----------



## zacthefrog (Jun 4, 2011)

i knew that but how you have said it is the scientific way but i was talking in generall terms thow blue you are completely right aswell with the negative positive iv'e allready done all of that work becasue i work with michael tyler. 

thankyou for telling the public thow (lot's of new people to frogs don't know this)


----------



## Froggiestyle (Jun 7, 2011)

its hard to tell the picture isnt light enough but marsh frogs can climb actually not very good tho, it doesnt look like a ewingii's looking at them pictures. looks like a eastern common froglet which geckphotographer is correct


----------

